# Royal Pictures



## Leeana (Aug 20, 2006)

Today Melissa (MDMminis) came over and worked with some of the mini's and ponies. I think i crammed to much into the poor girl. Showed her how the fair shows minis/ponies. Then how ASPC shows shetlands and then how AMHA/AMHR shows minis lol. She did really good setting them up and i think she is a natural. Had allot of fun!

I decided this morning not give any bathes because it was a tad bit chilly but around 3'ish Crystal (nabor that i babysat years ago) came down and i decided to give bath's for the show were heading off to in the morning for all week. Royal isnt showing untill Saturday but i dont want to even attempt to give him a bath at the fair.

So i just snapped some quick pictures since i had someone to take pics for me, i always take advantage of that lol. But i was looking at them and have an question, would you consider this neck to be hooky? I didnt want to post pics on the other thread in the mini forum bc Royals a shetland but would this neck be hooky? To me, i see a hook in the first picture but i'm never right on these things. Crystal braided his mane and i blacked his hooves bc they have the 'intro of the champions' the first day and all the horses that are showing get reconized in the arena since during the show they dont do registered names ext, just handler name and number. So i thought i'd get it done tonight instead of tommarow morning, let me tell you i am exhausted!!

PS: Dont mind me, i have spilled just about every ounce of hoof polish on my shirt today lol ..just a clutzy day i guess. Also, thats the inside of my new barn which i really love :bgrin












Enjoy!!!





Leeana


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 20, 2006)

Have fun and good luck showing!



: Do you plan to take Royal and Coco to shows next year?Well, Im no expert on conformation,but he looks good to me,I like the second picture better though,hes reaching out more.



I just looked at your website,and it looks really nice,I like it alot.


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 20, 2006)

Lookin' Good! :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi

I'm just curious if his neck looks hooky since that is a big thing with the Shetlands.





Yes, next year i will be taking Royal and Coco to the Sandusky fair. We may do the Senica fair but its a bit farther then the Sandusky fair to drive every day. This year i'm taking Royal and another horse. I'm showing Royal and the other horse. Then in the champ round i'm showing Royal and Melissa (MDMminis) is showing the other horse since there is only one of me lol.

Next year i will be taking Coco as well though, Crystal wants to show him but we'll have to see if she still wants to next year. If not i'll need someone to show him, i have to many geldings for the number of gelding classes they offer :lol:

Only prob with the second pic is he is to far parked out, the first picture is about where i would show him at.

Thanks for the comment! I'm just so proud of him this year


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 20, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm just curious if his neck looks hooky since that is a big thing with the Shetlands.
> 
> ...



Your welcome! What are you going to show Coco in? Yeah,but he does looked pretty anyway in the second pic,even though he is parked out to far.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 20, 2006)

Coco will be shown in basic jr (5yrs & under) mini gelding halter at the fair only. I want to get him in some NOMHC (Northern Ohio Miniature Horse Club) shows bc there all open but at the fair they show Miniatures on the same pattern they show Quarter Horses ext. They dont do the 'L' off to the left like AMHA/AMHR does. But he will just be shown halter and costume next yr at Sandusky unless we get one or two NOMHC shows.

Why? You interested in showing him? :bgrin That would involve me getting his butt in shape, you should see what he looks like now after spending a few days in the stall eating hay when he was sick last week ...he's a doublewide load at the moment lol.


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 20, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Coco will be shown in basic jr (5yrs & under) mini gelding halter at the fair only. I want to get him in some NOMHC (Northern Ohio Miniature Horse Club) shows bc there all open but at the fair they show Miniatures on the same pattern they show Quarter Horses ext. They dont do the 'L' off to the left like AMHA/AMHR does. But he will just be shown halter and costume next yr at Sandusky unless we get one or two NOMHC shows.
> 
> Why? You interested in showing him? :bgrin That would involve me getting his butt in shape, you should see what he looks like now after spending a few days in the stall eating hay when he was sick last week ...he's a doublewide load at the moment lol.



In the NOMHC,is it all open,or do they just have open classes?That would be good for me to go to once I get a mini,and it should be pretty close to me.Well, I really need to sell a big horse,and a pony by the end of fall(they havent even been listed yet) and then I want to get a mini to show,and for a companion to our horse,because he'd be all alone.Id like to go to the sale in October,but my mom is working that day,and would have to get somone to switch with her,and she'd probably say "we dont need anymore horses",but I am definetley selling the pony,and we'll have to talk about selling my horse,and maybe then she'd let me get a mini,especially if I say her horse would be all alone and need a buddy,and when I was little she wanted to get into breeding minis,so we'll see.



Oh trust me,I can imagine what he looks like!! hehe :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Aug 20, 2006)

We may be going to that sale in October to buy some mini tack, NO HORSES! It just depends on if its a weekend or not. If its a weekday i cant take off school to buy a few halters lol. I think we'll go.

NOMHC is all open. They have youth classes as well. They have shows that are AMHR rated and they have shows that are open to all horses under 38''. They meet once a month or bi-monthly, they have a monthly newsletter that goes out to keep you updated. I know they have a few people from southern ohio in it but most of the shows are up here in my area. There a really good club for showing locally.



:.

I hope you can make it to the sale in October, i really am going to try to go!


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 20, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> We may be going to that sale in October to buy some mini tack, NO HORSES! It just depends on if its a weekend or not. If its a weekday i cant take off school to buy a few halters lol. I think we'll go.
> 
> NOMHC is all open. They have youth classes as well. They have shows that are AMHR rated and they have shows that are open to all horses under 38''. They meet once a month or bi-monthly, they have a monthly newsletter that goes out to keep you updated. I know they have a few people from southern ohio in it but most of the shows are up here in my area. There a really good club for showing locally.
> 
> ...



Its on Saturday,October 14(Im pretty sure thats the date,but I may be wrong,and Im sure its a Saturday,because I had to go see when it was.



).Yeah,NOMHC is something Id definetely be interested in,and it sounds like fun.



: I really hope I can come,Id love to get a chance to meet you guys that are near me,like you,Kay,and Fran,sounds like you guys have lots of fun.



I went back and checked,it is on the 14th.I mapquested,and the sale should only be an hour away from me,so it'd be a great opportunity to go to,especially since its so close.I cant go to the NOMHC site,is it just me,or is it not working?


----------



## Leeana (Aug 21, 2006)

Anybody got any comments on my neck question? lol

I dont think the NOMHC website is up anymore, i could be wrong. They may have moved it, i'll PM you if i can find it.


----------



## HJF (Aug 21, 2006)

I really like his neck! It does look really nice...not that I know anything at all about Shetlands...lol. I would be really happy to get Freddie's neck looking that good for Nationals!! He's got a really long neck..he's just been over weight and it needed sweating.

Good luck at the show!!


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 21, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Anybody got any comments on my neck question? lol


Yes, he definitely has some hook to his neck. And more important (in my mind) he has a really clean throat latch and a long thin neck.

I think the way you have him stook in the first photo (especially that he is less stretched) looks best.


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 21, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Anybody got any comments on my neck question? lol
> 
> I dont think the NOMHC website is up anymore, i could be wrong. They may have moved it, i'll PM you if i can find it.


Yeah,I couldnt get it to work,so I was wondering.Ok.


----------



## MDMminis (Aug 22, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Today Melissa (MDMminis) came over and worked with some of the mini's and ponies. I think i crammed to much into the poor girl. Showed her how the fair shows minis/ponies. Then how ASPC shows shetlands and then how AMHA/AMHR shows minis lol. She did really good setting them up and i think she is a natural. Had allot of fun!
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> ...


lol nah i got 3 big horses that wasn't even close to work :lol:. But i might be out tonight sorry i didn't go last night my mom was tired when she got home so we just ate and watched tv. But we should be out tonight if we can find you . Good luck with Royal in the show.


----------



## Navajo's Silver_My Min_ (Aug 23, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Coco will be shown in basic jr (5yrs & under) mini gelding halter at the fair only. I want to get him in some NOMHC (Northern Ohio Miniature Horse Club) shows bc there all open but at the fair they show Miniatures on the same pattern they show Quarter Horses ext. They dont do the 'L' off to the left like AMHA/AMHR does. But he will just be shown halter and costume next yr at Sandusky unless we get one or two NOMHC shows.
> 
> Why? You interested in showing him? :bgrin That would involve me getting his butt in shape, you should see what he looks like now after spending a few days in the stall eating hay when he was sick last week ...he's a doublewide load at the moment lol.



You mentioned showing a horse in a costume class..do you have any ideas for costumes?? (im really desprate) beautiful horse by the way


----------



## Leeana (Aug 24, 2006)

By costume class i ment dress your exhibited animal ...its a bit different then a costume class since only the horse is dressed and walked in a circle. Last year Coco was a hawian dancer. Didnt get to do it this year, they had it today and i watched. I wouldnt be the best person to ask for costume ideas lol


----------

